# I got...BARBIE!!



## NYDoll88 (Feb 8, 2007)

I got the Beauty Powder in Pearl Blossom
Eyeshadows in Springtime Skipper and Playful
and Lipstick in Real Doll.

I'm going back over the weekend to pick up two of the lipglosses and Mothbrown shadow.

Plus probably the pink blush.

Everything is beautiful.


----------



## MissMarley (Feb 9, 2007)

Ok, we need more descriptions than that! What are the beauty powders like? How pigmented are they? Is the pink blush similar to any other MAC blushes? How about the plum blush?


----------



## tinagrzela (Feb 9, 2007)

could you swatch them??? that would be awsome!!


----------



## tadzio79 (Feb 9, 2007)

yes, swatches would be great!!!


----------



## stickles (Feb 9, 2007)

ooooh the excitement! Even if I don't like the end product, I LOVE the anticipation of swatches!


----------



## kaliraksha (Feb 9, 2007)

Swatch my dear! Puhhllleeease?


----------



## NYDoll88 (Feb 9, 2007)

AH, I'm not at home right now. I have my camera but I don't have the wire links to get it into the computer.

The best I could do is a phone picture, which will prob. suck. 

The earliest I can get good, quality swatches is by Monday. But by then it will have debuted everywhere.



The beauty powders were GORGEOUS. Pearl Blossom is sort of a light pink. It's the most beautiful highlighter I've ever used. With a lot of highlighters (like High Beam or Sephora's powder one), it doesn't really show up. But this one shows up, it's shimmery and looks absolutely amazing on your cheekbones and in the corner of your eye. The other BP is a dark tannish color, I didn't really play with it much because I have really pale skin.

The blushes were really cute. They had the Barbie imprint in the powder (Obv.) and one was a deepish, bright pink, and the other was a dark tan. Very very pretty. I didn't really play with them much either. 

Springtime Skipper is beautiful! And Playful is so sheer and pretty. Very wearable. Moth Brown of course is fantastic, and the others I didn't really see because the MUA's were doing their makeup (I got there when Saks opened, so everyone was doing their makeup and getting ready). 

THE LIPSTICKS ARE AMAZING. There's a hot pink, light pink, and two beige-ish neutrals. Then there's a deepish burgundy. The lipglosses too, very pretty colors!! I really think that everyone will find colors in this collection...it's really diverse and there's not all like, pinks (which is what I suspected). 

If you guys want me to try and take cell phone pics, I'd be glad to do so. But it won't come out that well!


----------



## AudreyNicole (Feb 9, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NYDoll88* 

 
_AH, I'm not at home right now. I have my camera but I don't have the wire links to get it into the computer.

The best I could do is a phone picture, which will prob. suck. 

The earliest I can get good, quality swatches is by Monday. But by then it will have debuted everywhere.



The beauty powders were GORGEOUS. Pearl Blossom is sort of a light pink. It's the most beautiful highlighter I've ever used. With a lot of highlighters (like High Beam or Sephora's powder one), it doesn't really show up. But this one shows up, it's shimmery and looks absolutely amazing on your cheekbones and in the corner of your eye. The other BP is a dark tannish color, I didn't really play with it much because I have really pale skin.

The blushes were really cute. They had the Barbie imprint in the powder (Obv.) and one was a deepish, bright pink, and the other was a dark tan. Very very pretty. I didn't really play with them much either. 

Springtime Skipper is beautiful! And Playful is so sheer and pretty. Very wearable. Moth Brown of course is fantastic, and the others I didn't really see because the MUA's were doing their makeup (I got there when Saks opened, so everyone was doing their makeup and getting ready). 

THE LIPSTICKS ARE AMAZING. There's a hot pink, light pink, and two beige-ish neutrals. Then there's a deepish burgundy. The lipglosses too, very pretty colors!! I really think that everyone will find colors in this collection...it's really diverse and there's not all like, pinks (which is what I suspected). 

If you guys want me to try and take cell phone pics, I'd be glad to do so. But it won't come out that well!_

 
Thanks for the great review!  Might you be able to tell me how Pearl Blossom compares to Porcelain Pink MSF?  If I already have that, do I need the Barbie one?


----------



## saniyairshad (Feb 10, 2007)

Awesome haul..and ofcourse swatches please?


----------

